# For those who are interested in WW2 Aces model kits...



## le_steph40 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,
For those who have Facebook, let me give you a link to my page
www.facebook.com/maquettismeww2aces


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2014)

An excellent album of your exquisite work Stephane. Well done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow congrats. Beautiful work there. Don't have FB but was still able to view.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice work Steph!


----------

